# Database Discussions > Sybase >  DBCC command in Sybase

## hari_sybase

Hi 
I am having a doubt with the reset of Identity Column in a table. 
In SQL, DBCC CHECKIDENT query can be used to reset the Identity field to zero, while deleting the table.

Can anyone tell the equivalent command in Sybase for this DBCC CHECKIDENT?

Thanks in Advance
Regards,
J.Hari

----------

